

[Pragmatic Bookshelf] 40% Off Black Friday Celebration One-Day Sale - pietrofmaggi
http://media.pragprog.com/newsletters/2010-11-22.html

======
atourino
It's hard to get excited about a promotion that brings down the price to about
what Amazon already sells their books. I'm not trying to diss the PragProgs. I
like their books as they're very useful to me. I do own a couple. But from the
customer's perspective, it's not a big deal.

Now the screencasts is another matter. 40% off is a pretty good deal.

~~~
rdhyee
The sale is exciting to those of us who want to buy the ebooks, which are not
available from Amazon. (I'm thinking about now buying _Seven Languages in
Seven Weeks: A Pragmatic Guide to Learning Programming Languages_ on Friday.)

~~~
atourino
Good point, I had glossed over ebooks. Many thanks!

------
pietrofmaggi
_"We’re offering 40% off everything in the store—books, PDFs, and screencasts.
There are a couple of exceptions, including The Pragmatic Programmer book
itself (ironically, we don’t publish it), and the Programming Ruby 1.9 which
is already on its anniversary sale."_

~~~
kazuya
Also note:

    
    
      the coupon is valid from 00:01PST to 23:59PST on Friday,
      November 26th. (PST is 8 hours behind GMT)
    

That is, it's almost Saturday for me in GMT+9.

And interestingly it's starting from 00:01, not from 00:00.

------
jim_h
Their servers must be getting hammered now. Even pragprog.com is a bit slow.

It's going to be interesting on Black Friday if this is how responsive it is
just for the announcement.

------
bnycum
Great, I've already bought 3 PragProg books this month alone. Don't know how I
can resist the temptation from buying more. PragProg is probably my favorite
publisher, I really enjoy their books.

------
saw
Does anyone have a "best of" list or a list of their favorite books from
Pragmatic Bookshelf?

~~~
uxp
To be honest, their entire catalog belongs in my "best of" pile.

------
ukdm
That link didn't work for me, this did though [linked removed] thanks
pietrofmaggi

~~~
pietrofmaggi
This link is about the 2009 edition of the promotion, now it's a different
coupon code and it works only for friday 26 of november.

------
DannoHung
Can you get a discount on the beta books?

~~~
metageek
No, that's one of the exceptions called out.

~~~
DannoHung
It says "Beta on paper", but I meant to ask about Beta eBooks, sorry. The
HTML5+CSS3 one looks interesting, for example.

